
The Russian Woodpecker: A Soviet Signal That Could Be Heard on the Radio (2018) - magnetic
https://interestingengineering.com/the-russian-woodpecker-the-soviet-signal-that-could-be-heard-on-the-radio
======
luizfzs
This reminds me of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UVB-76](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UVB-76) A
radio station that emits a horn sound periodically.

